# Inventor Of Labradoodle Regrets It



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Man who 'invented' the labradoodle regrets decision to breed world's first designer dog


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

His regret is a little late.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Uh yeah... You notice he feels bad now,now that he's old and has time to reflect on it... :smilie_tischkante:
The concept was a good idea,breed a non alergenic assistance dog. 

Problem is the $$ signs start to roll. Everyone wanted an "oodle" this and an "oodle" that,maybe because it has a catchy sound as it rolls off the tongue.

If it had just been marketed as an assistance dog,maybe none of this would have happened.... now you have oodles of "oodles" in shelters due to bad breeding,over breeding and face it,it's a mixed breed,so it won't appeal to the purists who want pure bred dogs.

Sadly like any fad,it doesn't last long like those bell bottom jeans or shoulder pads, adandoned to the back of the closet or off to the local Goodwill to languish on the shelves until someone wants retro....,this fad is abandoned to an animal shelter to languish in a cage until euthanized!:crying:

Too little too late...30 years too late...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it's unfortunate that the "designer" breeds are so popular, but at least this guy has the guts to admit his mistake, and perhaps others will agree with him and eventually the intentional mixed-breeding will lessen.

I personally have never understood how you can call Labradoodle's a "breed", since they do not give a consistant look -- some look like labs, some look like poodles, some in between, some with curly hair, some with straight hair, etc. There is no consistant look to them.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm glad that he realizes his mistake in coming up with that fancy name instead of just calling them mutts. It would've been better if he would've thought about the effect that his actions could have had instead of just going with the idea. The after thought really isn't all that helpful for those poor little babies in the shelters.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Too bad he already opened Pandora's Box. No taking it back now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> I think it's unfortunate that the "designer" breeds are so popular, but at least this guy has the guts to admit his mistake, and perhaps others will agree with him and eventually the intentional mixed-breeding will lessen.
> 
> I personally have never understood how you can call Labradoodle's a "breed", since they do not give a consistant look -- some look like labs, some look like poodles, some in between, some with curly hair, some with straight hair, etc. There is no consistant look to them.


I wish I had a nickel for every person who told me they have a purebred labradoodle or cockapoo...I'd be a rich woman and could afford my own 5 star rescue!
If they'd just stuck to it being called scientifically bred for asistance dogs for the handicapped ,or something along that line. If they'd kept it out of the mainstream media and away from airhead celebs this might not have happened,at least not on the scale it has. No shoving the worm back into the hole on this one...

They can't use the non alergemic excuse,even a non alergenic dog can cause allergies if proper animal hygene isn't maintained. If it has hair,it will hold and carry dust.

Sad,so sad, a catastrophie beyond measure for sure.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Man who 'invented' the labradoodle regrets decision to breed world's first designer dog


Well, he really wasn't the first one to 'invent' designer dogs...mixes have been around forever.

What he regrets is intentionally MARKETING them and then realizing that others besides himself would start breeding them for profit (since he must have been producing litters for others after selling the one to the lady in Hawaii). Duh.

Yep, regretable.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Cosy said:


> His regret is a little late.


Words taken right out of my mouth.



LJSquishy said:


> I think it's unfortunate that the "designer" breeds are so popular, but at least this guy has the guts to admit his mistake, and perhaps others will agree with him and eventually the intentional mixed-breeding will lessen.
> 
> I personally have never understood how you can call Labradoodle's a "breed", since they do not give a consistant look -- some look like labs, some look like poodles, some in between, some with curly hair, some with straight hair, etc. There is no consistant look to them.


I agree with you 100%. I have two friends that have labradoodle's and you would never know they are the "same breed"


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I regret it too!!!! The Breed for Greed continues and sadly no amount of regret will stop it.
Remember the "Pap-eranian" we just fostered? They were marketed as "One of a kind" and a must have Designer Dog for $200.

Thanks for posting that Marj.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Too little too late. And, I don't agree that he was the first to breed a "designer" dog. The term may be new, but I remember back in the 60s and 70s everyone in my neighborhood either had a cockapoo or wanted one - it seemed like anyone who could back then was breeding them for a quick buck.

Linda


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

There is already a "hypoallergenic" breed perfectly suited to service work. It's called a Poodle, no need to mix them w/ Lab. (I did read somewhere that they tried Poodles and they didn't work, but I don't buy it.) I've seen many pics of Poodle service dogs. They even featured a young lady who raised/trained Poodle service dogs on Dogs101. Her current dog could read! There is also the PWD and Giant Schnauzer. Both smart, trainable working breeds. I don't care if the mix was created out of good intentions, it was still dumb. I think it was a matter of "we have a poodle and some labs, why not?" You know what they say about the road to ****.

I guess I'm one of those breed purest. I'm getting a STP from a breeder. I did spend some time looking at rescues and shelter, but there far more "doodles" than Poodles. It's not that I dislike mixed breeds, but I don't care for the Lab temperment, size or coat type. Adding Poodle can't cancel all that out. I've heard too many horror stories about "doodle" grooming. I chose the Poodle b/c I want smart, self aware, sensitive, focused, beauty and grace in a medium sized package. All traits that are lacking in "doodles" and Labs. (JMHO)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mi_ku_5 said:


> There is already a "hypoallergenic" breed perfectly suited to service work. It's called a Poodle, no need to mix them w/ Lab. (I did read somewhere that they tried Poodles and they didn't work, but I don't buy it.) I've seen many pics of Poodle service dogs. They even featured a young lady who raised/trained Poodle service dogs on Dogs101. Her current dog could read! There is also the PWD and Giant Schnauzer. Both smart, trainable working breeds. I don't care if the mix was created out of good intentions, it was still dumb. I think it was a matter of "we have a poodle and some labs, why not?" You know what they say about the road to ****.
> 
> I guess I'm one of those breed purest. I'm getting a STP from a breeder. I did spend some time looking at rescues and shelter, but there far more "doodles" than Poodles. It's not that I dislike mixed breeds, but I don't care for the Lab temperment, size or coat type. Adding Poodle can't cancel all that out. I've heard too many horror stories about "doodle" grooming. I chose the Poodle b/c I want smart, self aware, sensitive, focused, beauty and grace in a medium sized package. All traits that are lacking in "doodles" and Labs. (JMHO)


I have to agree with you that I'm thinking I'm not buying into his original intentions of providing people with an allergy free service dog. You are correct that the Poodle, Giant Schnauzers, and Portuguese Water Dogs are also great as services dogs. They aren't all labs and golden retrievers for heavens sake. And how many doodles shed and cause problems for allergy sufferers? A lot.

But I do give him credit for admitting his mistake and regretting it. But yes, too little too late.


----------

